# GHOST SHRIMP and your opinions



## PaintingPintos (Dec 27, 2011)

So just voice your opinion on them.... yay or nay?
I personally love them. 3 gallon tank, 3 ghosties, 1 betta, plants, a heater, an air pump, and a moss ball. With a little tea mug for a hidey-hole 
The shrimp are so cute... they climb all over everything, pick through the gravel, are translucent (how cool!! hehe), and I love to watch them clean themselves. Their motto could be "Busy, busy, busy" because they're always doing something ^_^


----------



## styggian (Dec 13, 2011)

I have them in my sorority and my divided tank for males. They really help clean up food and plant debris. They swim up to grab betta pellets when I feed. They also like bloodworms and daphnia.


----------



## Rosso1011 (Nov 13, 2011)

They're cute but my guy sees a gourmet snack, so, as far as them being pets... not going to happen.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Nay, simply because I prefer red cherries.  But I'd have ghosties if I couldn't have my cherries or crystal reds!


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Ghosties are nice and cool, I just hate how they are so hard to find. They do help clean up, the only problem I have with them is they are scavangers, so they eat no algae or anything. Not a big deal, just is nice to have shrimp that tend your plants too ( Red Cherries are one example).



Bombalurina said:


> Nay, simply because I prefer red cherries.  But I'd have ghosties if I couldn't have my cherries or crystal reds!


Grrr, I want Crystals but most of them are so darn expensive! I just got some cherry shrimp juvies and I am having a small 2.5 NPT for them to grow out and hopefully make the babies.


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

Mine are industrious little bugs. But when they are gone, RCS and snowball shrimp totally! I've got a pile of moss to add.


----------



## Exterrestrial (Mar 5, 2012)

Yay- Their so cool!
But, Nay- Mine always die.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

kfryman said:


> Grrr, I want Crystals but most of them are so darn expensive! I just got some cherry shrimp juvies and I am having a small 2.5 NPT for them to grow out and hopefully make the babies.


I wouldn't have bought them at full price, but I got them through our local aquarium society, where everything is a fraction of the price it should be.  I got 17 for maybe $40, as I remember.


----------



## clone (Mar 5, 2012)

PaintingPintos said:


> So just voice your opinion on them.... yay or nay?
> I personally love them. 3 gallon tank, 3 ghosties, 1 betta, plants, a heater, an air pump, and a moss ball. With a little tea mug for a hidey-hole
> The shrimp are so cute... they climb all over everything, pick through the gravel, are translucent (how cool!! hehe), and I love to watch them clean themselves. Their motto could be "Busy, busy, busy" because they're always doing something ^_^


 
I tried this with my betta... they didnt last the night in a 10gallon tank my betta killed them all didnt eat 1 :-\ so i say not a good idea for the shrimp


----------



## PaintingPintos (Dec 27, 2011)

clone said:


> I tried this with my betta... they didnt last the night in a 10gallon tank my betta killed them all didnt eat 1 :-\ so i say not a good idea for the shrimp


 Aww... poor things. Hopefully their deaths were quick? Well my Omelette is not aggressive toward the shrimpies... they're very bold because they sometimes nibble on his fins (this is where he flips out and tries to nom them) but if he gets too close to them, they pinch him xD He's tried nomming them a few times but he's lost interest. He just watches them :3 I'm so glad my fishy is good to them...eheh


----------

